# KDROI - Anyone have it or use it?



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I keep getting ads to my inbox for KDROI from the Indie Book of the Day folks. While I don't like the aggressive marketing page at all, it claims to submit your free ebook simultaneously to over 20 sites. If it works, it could save a lot of time when scheduling a free run. 

But it's by the same developer as KDSpy, and I seem to remember a lot of people here complaining that didn't always work the way it claimed. 

So I'm curious if anyone has taken the plunge and what your experiences with it are.


----------



## Kenneth Rosenberg (Dec 3, 2010)

I'll bump this because I was wondering the same thing.  It does seem pretty handy.  At the same time, if a lot of people sign up (and pay the $37) to use it, I wonder if those sites are just going to be so flooded with submissions that it gets a whole lot harder to get a spot?


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

This looks like an excellent app, and I'm going to look into it. Well worth the money if it works.

I do five one-day free promos per KDP Select period, so I have to deal with this stuff a lot. I have a semi-automated way of submitting*, but it still bugs me that the sites can't have a standard way of accepting submissions. Everyone could have a standard Email submission in which you include dates, prices, Amazon URL, and some other details. Then we could just blast off a bunch of emails.

I went through this years ago with shareware, and promo sites wanted you to have to submit manually so that you would see their ads, but I think with the book promo sites, the owners simply haven't realize that we have to jump through the hoops of thirty or more sites, each with different rules on image size, promotion frequency, etc.

Don't get me started on that.

I've used the tool at BookMarketingTools.com, but it only submits to a few sites, some of which are not at all useful.

BKnights has a service where it will submit to some sites, but you don't know which ones, so there may be duplication of effort.

*To give you an idea how it works:


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

Kenneth Rosenberg said:


> I wonder if those sites are just going to be so flooded with submissions that it gets a whole lot harder to get a spot?


It's a valid concern. With the current system, many authors will throw up their hands.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Yeah, the different info needed for the various sites is a big time sink -- and one of the reasons why I wonder whether this app can work.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Boyd said:


> I tried it out I think tuesday? The login and password they gave me didn't work. I emailed them and have no response. If I still don't hear back from them, I'm going to dispute it via paypal.


That's not a very good sign.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

If it's by the same place as Kindle Spy, the dude absolutely floods you with hard-to-get-rid-of hard-sell mailings.


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

Boyd said:


> I tried it out I think tuesday? The login and password they gave me didn't work. I emailed them and have no response. If I still don't hear back from them, I'm going to dispute it via paypal.


Wait. The order/signup/login process is poorly conceived. You get a password, and you log in to some site to finish the payment, but it's a different site to actually log in to use it. There are three different web sites. It's a mess, and I went through the same this-doesn't-work thing.

Go back to the email, and follow the instructions explicitly, and it should work.

I haven't been able to actually try it yet, because I don't want to schedule my next free days until my new KDP select period begins.

And yes, you do get a lot of emails.


----------



## KaiW (Mar 11, 2014)

Came across this today. Which sites does it submit to exactly - Freebooksy, Bookbub, ENT etc? Those are the ones I use most so if they're not included I don't see the point. And I don't like how he says it cost x amount in the promo video and then when you go to buy it's 10 dollars extra ....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Apparently, one of the sites is Awesomegang and it hasn't been working with their site:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,223161.0.html


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2015)

Boyd said:


> Yup, I already did that and they already took payment via paypal. I got 3 different emails...


Thank you, Boyd. I was considering this software, but not anymore. That's all I need to know.


----------



## KaiW (Mar 11, 2014)

Hmm, not sounding hot so far. Pity as there's a real need for something like this. Maybe BookReport guy might consider developing something as an add-on sometime


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

Boyd, I'm not sure why you're having problems with it. I bought it and was able to log in without any issue. I've already submitted a free run to the sites listed in KDROI and it was a real simple process to do it. The free run starts Monday so not sure about whether or not it will lead to any bump. But those free sites are always hit or miss anyway. If anything, it does save a LOT of time. A process that used to take a few hours submitting to different sites took less than five minutes and I got confirmation emails from the sites immediately saying that my submission was received.

So the software does what it says it does. I really don't like the way the developer markets his products because it comes off as very, very scammy or that he forces you to watch tutorial videos for instructions instead of just reading simple text instructions. But his products do what he says they'll do.


----------



## Vinny OHare (May 3, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Apparently, one of the sites is Awesomegang and it hasn't been working with their site:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,223161.0.html


I have exchanged a ton of emails with the developer and we have fixed the submission to Awesomegang. I have seen and used the product and submitted my own books to sites as a test. I really like the tool now.

Yes the sites are about to get swamped with submissions. Awesomegang itself had 5600 submissions that were broken and now have to be deleted. Some sites make you confirm the listing in an email.


----------



## tommy gun (May 3, 2015)

Keep us in the loop on this guys.

I was thinking about getting it but have been swamped and need to get this book FINISHED instead of taking time to learn anything else right now.

I shouldn't even be on kboards right now......
back to writing!


----------



## KaiW (Mar 11, 2014)

Perry Constantine said:


> Boyd, I'm not sure why you're having problems with it. I bought it and was able to log in without any issue. I've already submitted a free run to the sites listed in KDROI and it was a real simple process to do it. The free run starts Monday so not sure about whether or not it will lead to any bump. But those free sites are always hit or miss anyway. If anything, it does save a LOT of time. A process that used to take a few hours submitting to different sites took less than five minutes and I got confirmation emails from the sites immediately saying that my submission was received.
> 
> So the software does what it says it does. I really don't like the way the developer markets his products because it comes off as very, very scammy or that he forces you to watch tutorial videos for instructions instead of just reading simple text instructions. But his products do what he says they'll do.


Good to know thanks. Does it include the popular site like BookBub, ENT etc?


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

KaiW said:


> Good to know thanks. Does it include the popular site like BookBub, ENT etc?


It's only for free ads, not paid ones.


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

By coincidence, I used it this morning. I'd actually forgotten all about it, which made me worry about my brain, but I clicked on the bookmark by mistake, and that reminded me.

The submission process went pretty smoothly, though I think I'd had the normal price set to $0 instead of $3.49 (Moral: Check all fields carefully). This is what step two of the process looks like:










When I did it this morning, the cover image wasn't shown.

Also, if you switch to a different tab during the process, the KDPROI window goes away.

It told me it succeeded for 16 sites, and failed for 6. The successes:

Kindle Book Promos, People Reads, Indie Book of the Day, Free Books, Awesome Gang, eBooks Habit, eReader Cafe, Its Write Now, eFreeBooks, Free99Books, Book Boost, Book Deal Hunter, Free Book Dude, Book Circle, Ignite Your Book, Freebies 4 Mom

We'll see.


----------



## Vinny OHare (May 3, 2013)

Got your submission just fine on Awesomegang. If you can tell me if you got a confirmation email from me I will bump you up to a featured ad? I have been working on the conformation letter again all day.


----------



## Vinny OHare (May 3, 2013)

One thing I must say is that you always want to make sure you have the up to date version on this plugin. The older version doesn't work with Awesomegang.


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch (Aug 10, 2009)

Vinny OHare said:


> Got your submission just fine on Awesomegang. If you can tell me if you got a confirmation email from me I will bump you up to a featured ad? I have been working on the conformation letter again all day.


Hey, Vinny, I used KDROI for a submission to awesomegang yesterday and I didn't receive a confirmation from you, just FYI.

Edit: No wait, I take that back! I didn't notice it buried with the other confirmation emails I received. All good.


----------



## Vinny OHare (May 3, 2013)

TY Tricia

What is the book title you submitted? Let me go check on it and make sure we got it ok.


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch (Aug 10, 2009)

Vinny OHare said:


> TY Tricia
> 
> What is the book title you submitted? Let me go check on it and make sure we got it ok.


It's The Perfect Submissive, Vinny. It's my first time using the program, so I appreciate you checking that it worked.  I just kind of crossed my fingers.


----------



## Vinny OHare (May 3, 2013)

TY Tricia

I also bumped you up to a featured submission.


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch (Aug 10, 2009)

Vinny OHare said:


> TY Tricia
> 
> I also bumped you up to a featured submission.


Thanks, Vinny. I wasn't angling for that but it's much appreciated


----------



## Vinny OHare (May 3, 2013)

I know you weren't I just appreciate the help. Plus I was in your town of Vegas last week and took a little extra money home so I am in a good mood


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch (Aug 10, 2009)

Vinny OHare said:


> I know you weren't I just appreciate the help. Plus I was in your town of Vegas last week and took a little extra money home so I am in a good mood


Haha. You're one of the few! Usually they catch the winners and drag them back until their pockets are empty.


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

Vinny OHare said:


> Got your submission just fine on Awesomegang. If you can tell me if you got a confirmation email from me I will bump you up to a featured ad? I have been working on the conformation letter again all day.


Yes, I did get the confirmation email. Thanks. The cover was indeed missing:










I also suspect that the "normal price" was zero instead of $3.49.

What would happen if I resubmitted for the same date?


----------



## Vinny OHare (May 3, 2013)

I saw that your cover was missing so I went to Amazon and grabbed it myself. This was probably something on our end. Make sure you have the latest version of KDROI. 

There is no reason to resubmit we have all the details.


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

Here's a report on my results with KDROI:

On Oct 4 I used KDROI to submit to the following sites for a free promo today, 10/23/2015:

Kindle Book Promos, People Reads, Indie Book of the Day, Free Books, Awesome Gang, eBooks Habit, eReader Cafe, Its Write Now, eFreeBooks, Free99Books, Book Boost, Book Deal Hunter, Free Book Dude, Book Circle, Ignite Your Book, Freebies 4 Mom

There was some problem with the submission, and it's possible that the cover image wasn't part of the submission. That may be related to the results.

In any case, today I visited all of those sites and found my book only on:

Awesomegang
Free99books
BookCircle


----------

